# Website integration, e.g. Drupal? high-quality sweatshop-free fulfillment?



## Sonjaaa (Mar 13, 2009)

Which of the fulfilment companies offer website integration with my Drupal website? So my users stay on my own website to shop and make their purchase, yet another company receives the order, processes it and ships the product to the user?

I would prefer one that offers high-quality (durable) t-shirts (and other cotton merchandise) in a variety of colours. It should be sweatshop-free but not American Apparel.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think with most companies, the customer will need to be transferred to the fulfillment companies website during checkout so the customer can pay securely and know which company will be processing the payment.

If you're looking for a print on demand company, I think spreadshirt, zazzle and printfection all offer various integration methods to keep the shopper on your site for as long as possible.


----------

